# Bedroom light not working



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Thought maybe the ceiling fan had burned up so I took it down and put the old light back just for the time being and even that doesn't work. I also checked the wires at the switch. There wasn't anything loose, no burned or sccored wires and everything else on the same circuit still works.

What should I look for next?

Thanks!


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

Could be a bad switch. Is this an older home?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

*What should I look for next?*

A Multimeter. Need to find out where the voltage is dropping out. Chances are it's a faulty switch but there's only one real way of knowing- testing it.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Michihunter said:


> *What should I look for next?*
> 
> A Multimeter. Need to find out where the voltage is dropping out. Chances are it's a faulty switch but there's only one real way of knowing- testing it.


Multimeter is correct, or you can find one of those voltage detector things that they sell during Christmas to test your string of lights. Either way, modern electrical testing procedures do NOT included licking your fingers and grabbing bare copper. :yikes:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ron L said:


> Multimeter is correct, or you can find one of those voltage detector things that they sell during Christmas to test your string of lights. Either way, modern electrical testing procedures do NOT included licking your fingers and grabbing bare copper. :yikes:


Or using one's tongue. Use the tongue of another if possible.:lol:


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

I"ll borrow my neighbors meter and check.
I wasn't sure if switches went bad or not and our home is only 2 years old. Although that hasn't seemed to mean much so far.......


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Take the switch off and touch them together.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Ron L said:


> modern electrical testing procedures do NOT included licking your fingers and grabbing bare copper. :yikes:


 
Doesn't exclude it though.:evilsmile
Nut up, be a man and give it a try.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ive had switches bad from the supply house! If you get a voltage meter to test it great, if not take the switch out, touch the two wires on the switch together and you should have light if the switch is bad. Could be a loose neutral wire in the switch box too. Should be a easy problem to solve. Good luck.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

tinmarine said:


> Doesn't exclude it though.:evilsmile
> Nut up, be a man and give it a try.


Try? Why do you think I have this twitch?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Are the wires poked into the back of the switch or are they on the screw terminals?

In newer houses a lot of low quality electrical contractors will poke the wire into the backs of plugs and switches instead of putting them under the screw terminals. I've lost count of how many repair jobs I've done because the contractor used the "stab in" connectors.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Im hoping its not on a 3-way system because thats a whole new ballgame to diagnose on here.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ih772 said:


> Are the wires poked into the back of the switch or are they on the screw terminals?
> 
> In newer houses a lot of low quality electrical contractors will poke the wire into the backs of plugs and switches instead of putting them under the screw terminals. I've lost count of how many repair jobs I've done because the contractor used the "stab in" connectors.


I was thinking exactly the same thing. I never use those push in connectors. Screw terminals only!!

John


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

jpollman said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing. I never use those push in connectors. Screw terminals only!!
> 
> John


What he said


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

did you check if the lamp was bad?? 
really only two common things that would cause this.
contactors in the switch not making, or loose neatural.
and or the push in back wire. makes a loose connection,the wire would 
oxadise or corrode from heat. like many stated!! use a meter and go from 
there. unless they brought power from a nearby plug and you lost 
power coming from the plug.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

ih772 said:


> Are the wires poked into the back of the switch or are they on the screw terminals?
> 
> In newer houses a lot of low quality electrical contractors will poke the wire into the backs of plugs and switches instead of putting them under the screw terminals. I've lost count of how many repair jobs I've done because the contractor used the "stab in" connectors.


 
Was going to ask the same thing! The wires work their way out.. best way is still the old way! Tighten the wires in with the screw on the side. We have had to re-do alot of those wire jobs as well.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Nascar31Fan said:


> Thought maybe the ceiling fan had burned up so I took it down and put the old light back just for the time being and even that doesn't work. I also checked the wires at the switch. There wasn't anything loose, no burned or sccored wires and everything else on the same circuit still works.
> 
> What should I look for next?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't overlook the obvious 
Check the brkrs in the panel
Check ALL gfi's in the house
Try a known working bulb(don't assume it works cause it's new)


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like no power to the white wire at the light. Has power at the switch. And I did put in a new switch too, just in case.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Nascar31Fan said:


> Looks like no power to the white wire at the light. Has power at the switch. And I did put in a new switch too, just in case.


Did you check the power at the light? An open common/neutral could cause the same situation even with power to the light. If there isn't a continuous circuit, you will never get that light to come on.


----------

